# ugh. short. but part 3.



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

ok another thing i wanted to point out is how i feel like the people i see on tv are relating to me and talking. to me in real life. i become paranoid sometimes that people are reading my thoughts.

so yeah, quick just wanted to point out those. the ones i missed that i thought were important. once again, peace out.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Not schizophrenia (part 3)


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Here guitarpwner, there is another topic right now about Schizophrenia, it might help you: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/23637-difference-between/page__pid__206549__st__0&#entry206549


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

You are not schizophrenic.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

So you do have some weird symptoms which means you should go to see a doctor but you don't need to jump to conclusions that you have schizophrenia. You're delusions and paranoia aren't as off-the-wall as a schizophrenic delusion, you've got like PTSD type delusions. Schizophrenics will think, for example, that all their friends have been replaced by identical looking aliens in human-suits or something like that, but they won't suspect that there's something wrong with their brain, they fully believe that their delusions are totally real.
There are other disorders such as psychotic depression and severe OCD-anxiety (which it sounds like you might have). 90% of the time people who have schizophrenia are unaware that they have it. Schizophrenia is mostly genetic and you can't get schizophrenia from smoking weed unless you have the genes for it. Do you have any close relatives that have schizohprenia? Distant relatives such as great aunts/great uncles, great grandparents and cousins don't count. If you don't have any relatives with schizophrenia you can still get it but its unlikely...


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

razer777 said:


> So you do have some weird symptoms which means you should go to see a doctor but you don't need to jump to conclusions that you have schizophrenia. You're delusions and paranoia aren't as off-the-wall as a schizophrenic delusion, you've got like PTSD type delusions. Schizophrenics will think, for example, that all their friends have been replaced by identical looking aliens in human-suits or something like that, but they won't suspect that there's something wrong with their brain, they fully believe that their delusions are totally real.
> There are other disorders such as psychotic depression and severe OCD-anxiety (which it sounds like you might have). 90% of the time people who have schizophrenia are unaware that they have it. Schizophrenia is mostly genetic and you can't get schizophrenia from smoking weed unless you have the genes for it. Do you have any close relatives that have schizohprenia? Distant relatives such as great aunts/great uncles, great grandparents and cousins don't count. If you don't have any relatives with schizophrenia you can still get it but its unlikely...


Finaly one smart post!


----------

